# The Night Fury



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah... maybe I did watch "How to train your Dragon" one to many times!

Anyway here it is... a kind of mix in sizes shapes along the Hathcock Target Sniper lines... but a little more pocketable and of course in the ballistic G10 with added grip width scales in the contour highlighting Black and White G10...

All in all, it's a very fun shooter!

I had to make this video pretty quick... as I noticed once I got it all set up the little battery symbol started blinking... and it was to hot and to far to go all the way back to the house to get another battery. So it's just a quick shot from about 110 feet... nothing special, nickel plated 00 buckshot traveling at about 350 fps propelled by Tex's latex bands.
Fun stuff:


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great looking slingshot. That was an excellent shot.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Gotta respect a man that sets his camera so close to his target at such a distance. And again a beautiful sling!!!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice shot Bill! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That was primo -- say no more!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the POP! of the soda pop.

I played the pop several times. Good shooting.

AAAnnd...That looks like a fine slingshot Bill.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_*AWESOME!!*_


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys!

Yeah, I took the camera and stuff down to the front lake on our farm... it's about 350 feet end to end, so I was going to go to the other side and shoot from there for a 475 - 500 foot shot... BUT that darn battery was low! The whole purpose for going down there was for that shot and ended up with this one instead... Hopefully I'll be able to get to it in the next few days... I've got a lot of work to do first though!


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

That is a neat looking and straight shooting slingshot! Great shooting as always! That 00 buck was rippin' fast to, the can pops right when you hear the bands slap. Very cool.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Ha, that was awesome.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

You skill at shooting is equal to you design talents, which are both superb. Looking forward to that 500 footer. Thanks for sharing Bill.


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Love that slingshot ...and great shot as usual Bill


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again Guys!



Thornbottom said:


> That is a neat looking and straight shooting slingshot! Great shooting as always! That 00 buck was rippin' fast to, the can pops right when you hear the bands slap. Very cool.


I was using Tex's latex bands pulled to semi-butterfly.... they are cut 12 X 1, single per side drawn to about 50"... when I chronied the setup it was in the morning, temperature was around 90 and it shot 00 buckshot at 350 fps... at the time when I did the video, it was over 105... so the bands were probably shooting at 375 fps or more due to the temperature.

When I hunt, I like to have bands that will deliver the ball to the target in less than a 1/5 of a second.... that way the target doesn't flinch and cause a miss.
Just imagine your head is the can... would you be able to move it on time after hearing the bands snap.... that's the way I like to think about it.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

I don’t think I'll ever get tired of watching your video's, like sweet and sour sauce inspirational but with a tang of humble-pie. The name fits, lol but it was the sound of the shot that made me remember the movie and laugh.


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

I am amazed. I could never shoot that well.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awsome Bill!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Irfan... I failed to mention that I was using one of your small pouches with the 00 buckshot. Those small light pouches are about perfect for that small type of ammo... in the .33 caliber range


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Great looking slingshot! Also, very nice video. I saw the coke can hanging and then you took off on what looked like a morning run around the planet. When you stopped and turned around preparing to shoot it was one of those, "I hope he hits it, but there is no **** way at that distance", moments. Thanks for putting my doubts to shame. Great shot!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Bill, you're my Hero....
Kip


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

When you started to walk away from the target I thought you were making jokes with us... and then you hit it.. great!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ok Bill, watching you shot i always expect the perfect hit! just to put you in the can he do it catagory? maybe you should try some multi ricochet shots? or maybe like in the movie Wanted........... bend your shots? i cant hit my mouth with a spoon as accurately as you can repeatedly hit ridiculously difficult shots! help a brother with slingshot self esteem problems? Brother can you spare a dime? lol


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

woow .... I´m wordless... looks really like a vampire or something like that .... nice !!!








send me 2....


----------



## skip (Jan 16, 2013)

Bill you're my hero thanks for shooting these videos super nice. I ordered myself the Night Fury today thanks for the imprecation. I figure in 20 to 30 years of shooting 8 hrs a day I will be a legend. Only problem is I'm 68 well we all have dreams. Skip


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Love watching your videos Bill. That was an amazing shot. I'd be happy to hit a gallon jug at that distance with the poly version of that slingshot you sent me.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

And a thumbs up for mentioning "How to train your Dragon"! One of my all time favourite movies, too bad it was so underrated and never had the success it deserved.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Missed this one until the thread was resurrected! Lovely frame Bill - how much smaller than the HTS is it?



mopper said:


> And a thumbs up for mentioning "How to train your Dragon"! One of my all time favourite movies, too bad it was so underrated and never had the success it deserved.


Agree - a great film. There's a sequel on the way...


----------

